# 70's stomped ceiling



## mattkimbennett

I had damage to ceilings when a tree fell on the house. Repair guys are saying they can't match my pattern & now my ceilings look awful!!
Can anyone help identify how to replicate this pattern?


----------



## thefinisher

Any competent drywall person should be able to get that pretty close. Although I would just recommend getting rid of that texture :whistling2:. I would start calling your local drywall companies to see who can do the job correctly. BTW don't use some hack because he is cheaper!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I would skim coat it, smooth and seamless.


----------



## nodnarb

Your problem is "repair man". Hire some drywallers.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

maybe sponge, I tweaked a doctors home ceiling once ended up to be a plasterers brush big smiles from all


----------



## MrWillys

That texture can be recreated with a 1/16" skimcoat and a crumbled up newspaper. I grew up in a house built in the 40's and remember watching my dad do this.


----------



## Deerhunter_28

Re Hang ceiling finish and paint
Problem solved


PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## FOX DRYWALL

Use a textured sponge. Sold at Ne paint store. Put some wet mud in a small pail that u can hold, dip your textered sponge in it so that it has enough mud on it and press it lightly on the ceiling till u have the texture right. Takes some time to get use to but works every time!!


----------



## moore

FOX DRYWALL said:


> Use a textured sponge. Sold at Ne paint store. Put some wet mud in a small pail that u can hold, dip your textered sponge in it so that it has enough mud on it and press it lightly on the ceiling till u have the texture right. Takes some time to get use to but works every time!!


A round brush was used . I'm [almost] Positive.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> A round brush was used . I'm [almost] Positive.


I'm almost positive it was a double head round texture bush.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm almost positive it was a double head round texture bush.


That would work! I've slap stomped many of ceilings and that single can weigh about 50lbs at the end of the day! :yes: I Don't want a double !! 

TBO I talk people out of that ugly chit all the time .


----------



## FOX DRYWALL

Must be an american thing with these double headed brushes and what not but in Canada were plaster is common every fancy ceiling the has a texture or a swirl or what ever is done with a sponge. There are many to chose from but a textured circle sponge is the answer. I'm 100% sure!!


----------



## moore

FOX DRYWALL said:


> Must be an american thing with these double headed brushes and what not but in Canada were plaster is common every fancy ceiling the has a texture or a swirl or what ever is done with a sponge. There are many to chose from but a textured circle sponge is the answer. I'm 100% sure!!


oh .. your french Canadian ? Ya'll need to tell us this !


----------



## Sammy1979

I agree with Moore and PA! It's definitely a stomp, one of these two brushes will work


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Sammy knows his chit.:yes:
Hey, that looks like Moores shed.


----------



## FOX DRYWALL

Well I guess being Canadian means your automatically french?? Good thing I got my touke on to hold the steam coming out of my ears!!


----------



## moore

FOX DRYWALL said:


> Well I guess being Canadian means your automatically french?? Good thing I got my touke on to hold the steam coming out of my ears!!


Chill foux I was just kidding maun ! My Uncles are French Canadians and much better finishers then I'll ever be . :yes:


----------



## endo_alley

I agree with the single round stomp brush. A three knot , roofers tar brush (unused for tar) may also do a similar texture. Wet the brush ahead of time and set it on a piece of plastic to dry so the bristles will get accustomed to fanning out. When it is time to texture, thin the mud to a heavy cream consistency and use a roller to apply the mud. Then stomp it with the brush giving the brush a quarter turn before it hits the ceiling each time to add a little interest to the pattern. Any time I see this texture, I think ASBESTOS.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Sammy knows his chit.:yes:
> Hey, that looks like Moores shed.


Yeah It kinda does !


----------

